# Laptop & Television Connection



## Jamb06 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am trying to connect my asus laptop to a new lcd television I have just bought. I am connecting using an S-Video cable and audio cables. The input to the tv is SCART. The picture quality and sound are perfect but the display on my television is black & white. I have tried to change the settings on my television and graphics card settings but don't have much experience, so not sure what to do.

Graphics Card: GeForce Go 6200

Television: Hyundai LCD A321
Colour system: PAL/SECAM L

While playing about with the settings I accidentally selected composite video output by accident, which started to display the picture in colour but only for a second. The TV said no signal while on this setting but i want to keep using an S-video cable as I know this is far better for quality.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.:sigh:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello jambo and welcome to TSF,

Check this link, svideo.com and you might find your answer, especially the article that's linked at the bottom of the page. It may in fact be the cable. I browsed it real quick because I hadn't seen anything about scart in a few years. Interesting stuff.


Bill


----------



## Jamb06 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your help, i've just decided to use an ordinary s-video cable as my tv has an s-video input, with the audio cables. Works perfectly fine. Thanks again.


----------

